# US made 90's Pioneer amps?



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

I recently bought a 1996 VW partly because of the system that was in it. Among the components were two Pioneer GM-2200 amps. They look identical down to the id tag underneath. But where one is made in Japan, the other one is made in USA with US and Japanese components (says so on the tag). The US made one has two more letters in the "lot #". I'll look up the actual letters when I'm back at work, I have them there.

Did not know about US made Pioneer amps, anyone got the history on these?


----------

